# Newly opened MAC Store in Hong Kong



## Xqueeze_me (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi there.. Not sure where to post this.. Just wanted to share with the Specktrettes regarding a newly opened MAC Store in Hong Kong. I got this from a magazine that my sis buys religiously every week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













The shop





ps: Apologies for the crappy pic quality.. hehe


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 1, 2007)

wow that looks so kool! what is the poster 'here and now' about? x


----------



## Babs (Dec 2, 2007)

that looks like a really cool MAC shop, very futuristic..


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_wow that looks so kool! what is the poster 'here and now' about? x_

 
I have no idea. I'll get my sis to translate! haha

By the way, the guys' "top and pants" are painted on.


----------



## wolfsong (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Xqueeze_me* 

 
_
By the way, the guys' "top and pants" are painted on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love how thats done!

Beautiful store.


----------

